# Front tires?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Right now, my 8N has old 16" truck tires on it. They are REAL old, and dryrotted, and will be needing replacement soon. How much better are the normal 3 rib front tires? I will use this mostly in the woods, and the garden, so I am not concerned about the lawn. Also I have a plow blade on the front of this. Will the 3rib make the steering any easyer? Thanks for any help!


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

The 3 rib will make steering a little easier, the truck tread will just kinda slide along


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I would recomend a 6.00-16 or6.50-16 three rib tire. It will look better, and steer better. They're not all that expensive either, cheaper than a new truck tire. In NB here they run about $55-$75.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Your call ---*

I444,
The 3-rib actually has a "powersteering effect" by limiting its ground contact patch on hard ground. On soft ground, the ribs give better purchase when turning and less likely to skid so much on tight turns. 

Some that mow a lotta grass don't like what the 3-ribs do to their manicured lawn and therefore like a flat tread automotive tire. Your call - I use the 3 rib originals.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. 3 Rib it is. I will probably hold till after winter, and maybe till after the first brush cutting, then replace those old ones.


----------

